# Angeln in Srilanka?



## Domini (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir gehen diese Sommerferien nach Srilanka (Rundreise) und ich wollte dort dann auch ab und zu kurz mal angeln (am liebsten spinnfischen) und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand dort schon mal geangelt hat und ein paar Tipps für mich hat?(ich habe wircklich keinen blassen schimmer was es dort an fischen gibt und wie man sie beangelt)


----------



## Domini (18. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Weis wircklich niemand etwas?


----------



## zwilling (18. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Hallo Domini
Ich bin im März dort gewesen.Mach Dir das Erlebnis -Sri Lanka-
nicht durch falsche Erwartungen beim Angeln kaputt.
Bei etwas mehr Zeit schreib ich mal was dazu.
Freu Dich einfach auf ein wunderschönes(sehr armes) Land
mit unheimlich netten und fleißigen Menschen.
Gruß von Zwilling


----------



## niliundsams (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Hallo,
ich war vor längerer Zeit dort und habe mein Glück am Meer versucht, leider ohne großen Erfolg. Ich warne davor, laß Dich nicht von Leuten an Strand ansprechen für eine Bootstour mit einheimischen "Fischern". Die versuchen Dich nur dann auf See auszurauben, ich konnte mich nur retten dadurch, daß ich zwei davon niedergeschlagen habe und dann die Flucht angetreten habe. Am Strand hast Du auch keine Freude am Angeln, außer Du stehst darauf eine Menschentraube um Dich zu scharen. Im Inland habe ich es nicht mehr versucht, gleiches Problem wie am Strand.
Trotzdem schönen Urlaub
Nili


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

@ zwilling
ich war auf sri lanka und hab genauer hingesehen. das land war nicht immer wunderschön! oftmals war es total vermüllt. ein elefantenausritt in den "dschungel" führte die ersten 15- 20 min nur durch einfach im wald entsorgten müll! und nette und fleißige leute? gab es ja, aber mir ist vor allem eines aufgefallen... für fast jedes lächeln, für fast jedes irgendwas tun wollte jemand bakschisch haben. 
wir hatten jedenfalls mitreisende, die auf asienrundreise waren, die waren entsetzt über diese unterschiede z.b. zu thailand, wo das nette, freundliche, saubere an der tagesordnung und nicht die ausnahme war.
@nili
ausgeraubt wurden wir zwar nicht, aber man fuhr mit uns aufs meer, obwohl ein angeln bei diesen wellen kaum möglich war. nur bei einem wendemanöver konnte der köder überhaupt tiefer absinken, so das wir prompt einen seerfisch fangen konnten. trotzdem wollte man jede menge bakschisch für die "top- ausfahrt". foto mit dem fisch... bakschisch, transport zu einem restaurant mit grill... neben der transportgebühr... bakschisch, 3/4 des fisches wurde an andere gäste verkauft... trotzdem bakschisch... ... ... bakschisch!
ich war im hotel der einzige, dem nichts geklaut wurde ( wäsche bis schmuck/geld) warum? ich habe jeden morgen vor verlassen des zimmers bakschisch aufs kopfkissen gepackt!
NIE WIEDER SRI LANKA!


----------



## Norge Fan (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Bei den hier geschriebenen Erfahrungen würde ich die Reise wohl stornieren .


----------



## Domini (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Hoffe mal das wir Srilanka anders erleben, wir werden 8 Nächte dort und 9 Nächte auf den Malediven verbringen. Aber von Srilanka habe ich noch kein richtiges Bild, ich stelle mir darunter Tempel, Teeplantagen und Märkte (solche wie bei Gordon Ramsays TV sendung ) 
vor, stimmt das in etwa?!?
Ich denke mal an angelausrüstung werde ich meine reiserute und ein paar mepps, kleine blinker und kleine wobbler einpacken und dann evtl. mal in irgendeinem Gewässer mein Glück auf irgendeinen Raubfisch versuchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*



Domini schrieb:


> Aber von Srilanka habe ich noch kein richtiges Bild, ich stelle mir darunter Tempel, Teeplantagen und Märkte vor, stimmt das in etwa?!?



Wie man sich die Dritte Welt halt so vorstellt...


----------



## Domini (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie man sich die Dritte Welt halt so vorstellt...


 
warst du schonmal dort?


----------



## zwilling (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Beim Urlaub in Sri Lanka entscheidet definitv das Hotel über
Gut oder Böse, deshallb unbedingt beraten lassen.
Wir haben auf unserer Rundreise auch komische Sachen erlebt,
aber stornieren ? Mann sollte den Menschen dort vielleicht mit Achtung entgegentreten, so wie wir es von unseren Gästen
verlangen!
MfG Zwilling


----------



## Skrxnch (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

War auch mal mit großen Erwartungen dort in Hikkaduwa im Corral Gardens.
Leider nur Kleinfisch vom Ufer (Meist handlange Papageienfische oder kleiner).
Hab lieber den Einheimischen zugeschaut und auf ca. 100 Würfe mit Kukö keinen Biss gehabt. 
Danach hab ichs gesteckt und einfach nur noch Strand, etc. genossen.

*Wo genau in Sri Lanka fährste denn hin und wann?*
Diese Fragen spielen schon eine Rolle damit Dir hier evtl. jemand helfen kann.|wavey:
 (Du schreibst nur was von Sommerferien.)

Nimm auf jeden Fall mal ne kleine teleskopische Reiserute mit, auch Arbeitshandschuhe, Zange und dgl. zum Abhaken und hüte Dich vor irgendwelchen Stacheln. 
1. könnten sie giftig sein(gerade bei den Kleinfischen)
2. Der kleinste Kratzer in dem feuchten Klima heilt ewig nicht und eitert bis der Arzt Deinen Scheck durchwinkt...

Der beste Fisch da unten den ich vom Ufer sah war ein ca. 2 pfd. Hornfisch ohne Rolle (Bambusgerte!:vik auf Algenbündel in ca. 2m Tiefe in voller Rückströmung gefangen. Entspricht auf unsere Verhältnisse übertragen nem 1,4m Wels am Vereinsteich auf die Barschrute.
Bzw. der Einheimische hatte viel Geduld, Können und Glück und es war der einzige Fisch auf Algenbündel in 2 Wochen|rolleyes.

In Bentota könnte es vernünftige Bootstouren geben, evtl. auch in Galle, aber hüte Dich vor irgendwelchen freundlichen Beachboys mit Lockangeboten.
Bei denen nie Interesse bekunden, Telnr. durchgeben. Die hauen Dich morgens aus dem Bett und stehen bis nachts dann am Hoteltor. Da werd selbst ich zum militanten Tantriker.


----------



## Airferdo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Srilanka?*

Also ich hatte im Fluss bei Bentota bei Flut kleine Baracuda und Stachelrochen gefangen und bei Ebbe massen von Welse (Catfish) mit Krabben und Hünchenfleich fängst du sicher gut.Unser Hotel war natürlich genau dort auf der Landzunge und ich kam gut an das Wasser ran. Gibt bei youtube ein Video über den Fischmarkt bei Bentota, dort kannst du sehen was so vor Küste so rumpaddelt ;-)


----------

